# اعمال ابراج الكهرباء المساحيه معلومات مهمه



## عمر محمد عثما (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ما هى اعمال المساحه فى اعمال ابراج الهرباء الهاى تينشان
1- تحديد المسار.
2-تخطيط البراج.
3-ضبط التمبليت.


----------



## حسن عمر حسن (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اخ عمر 
معاك اخوك حسن عمر مهندس مساحة اعمل في مجال الكهرباء ( الضغط العالي ومحطات التوليد ) الرجاء توضيح طلباتك بصورة اكثر حتى اتمكن من مساعدتك 
لان المواضيع الى انت ذكرتها كبيرة ومتبحرة جداً


----------



## المهندس ali (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخوي حسن عمر حسن 
لو تعطينا نبذة عن دور مهندس المساحة في مجال الكهرباء والأبراج
أكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## ابوهمام (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يا اخ حسن عمر حسن تعطينا بعض التفاصيل عن اعمال المساحة في مجال الكهرباء كالدقة,مقياس الرسم.....................
واذا عندك مراجع بالانكليزي او العربي يا ليت تدلنا عليهم او تنزلهم ولك جزيل الشكر مسبقا


----------



## karabo (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مش فاهم قصدك


----------



## mohammed sid ahmed (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
بالنسبه الي دور مهندس المساحه في تحديد المسار من وجهة نظري المتواضعه ينقسم الي قسمين:-
1/ تحديد المسار Route
2/ التفاصيل ( رفع المعالم + قراة المناسيب لسطح الارض )
تحديد المسار:- نسبه لطول مسار خطوط النقل فيجب تحديد المسار اولا بجهاز Gps وقراة عدة نقاط لموقع المسار المقترح الذي تحدده مواقع المحطات Substation , ويجب عندها مراعاة تقليل الزوايا ما امكن لتقليل التكلفه وتفادي المناطق السكنيه ما امكن وذلك بارجوع الي مواصفات البيئه والالتزام بها .
2/ رفع المعالم + قراة المناسيب :- وهي المرحلة الدقيقه لتثبيت مسار الخط اما بواسطة جهاز Total Station او بجهاز Gps Rtk حيث يتم في هذه المرحلة برفع المعالم بصوره دقيقه وقراة المناسيب كل 20 م لتوضيح سطح الارض علي Profile , وترسل البيانات بعدها الي المصمم لتوزيع الابراج حيث هذه تعتمد هذه علي حسابات معينه للمنطقه يتم فيها عدة دراسات كسرعة الرياح وطبيعة التربه.....الخ وبعدها يتم توقيع مواقع الابراج علي المسار
اما بالنسبه الي تخطيط الابراج فهذا يعتمد علي الخرطةlayout المرسله من قبل Design فستجد فيها انشاء الله كل المقاسات موضحه بصوره دقيقه 
ونسال الله ان نكون افدنا في هذا 
ملحوظه( ترتبط مسارات خطوط النقل بمواصفات معينهspoting Data ترسل من قبل المصمم يجب الالتزام بها )


----------



## mohammed sid ahmed (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
بالنسبه الي دور مهندس المساحه في تحديد المسار من وجهة نظري المتواضعه ينقسم الي قسمين:-
1/ تحديد المسار Route
2/ التفاصيل ( رفع المعالم + قراة المناسيب لسطح الارض )
تحديد المسار:- نسبه لطول مسار خطوط النقل فيجب تحديد المسار اولا بجهاز Gps وقراة عدة نقاط لموقع المسار المقترح الذي تحدده مواقع المحطات Substation , ويجب عندها مراعاة تقليل الزوايا ما امكن لتقليل التكلفه وتفادي المناطق السكنيه ما امكن وذلك بارجوع الي مواصفات البيئه والالتزام بها .
2/ رفع المعالم + قراة المناسيب :- وهي المرحلة الدقيقه لتثبيت مسار الخط اما بواسطة جهاز Total Station او بجهاز Gps Rtk حيث يتم في هذه المرحلة برفع المعالم بصوره دقيقه وقراة المناسيب كل 20 م لتوضيح سطح الارض علي Profile , وترسل البيانات بعدها الي المصمم لتوزيع الابراج حيث هذه تعتمد هذه علي حسابات معينه للمنطقه يتم فيها عدة دراسات كسرعة الرياح وطبيعة التربه.....الخ وبعدها يتم توقيع مواقع الابراج علي المسار
اما بالنسبه الي تخطيط الابراج فهذا يعتمد علي الخرطةlayout المرسله من قبل Design فستجد فيها انشاء الله كل المقاسات موضحه بصوره دقيقه 
ونسال الله ان نكون افدنا في هذا 
ملحوظه( ترتبط مسارات خطوط النقل بمواصفات معينهspoting Data ترسل من قبل المصمم يجب الالتزام بها )
ولكم الود

م/ محمد


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندس محمد على معلوماتك.


----------



## عبية جمال (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ياأخي حسن عمر معاك أخوك عبية جمال إقتحمت مجال الكهرباء لأول مرة وأريد المساعدة


----------



## حسااام (29 نوفمبر 2007)

نقاش رائع جدا


----------



## ابو آمنة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات حلوة


----------



## عمدة يعقوب محمد (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على ما افيدت


----------



## sameh sahlop (28 يناير 2009)

بالتدريج اخوانى عمل المساح فى ابراج الهاى تنشن هو الاهم على الاطلاق لان جميع الاعمال التاليه له متمركزه عما قام بعمله المساح فيترتب عليه الاعمال الخرسانيه ثم اعمال التركيب للحديد العلوى ثم شد السلك والموصلات وليكن البدايه من تحديد المسار على ان تكون الابراج جميعها ستريت لاين بدون اى شيفت حتى ولو واحد ثانيه هذا بالنسبه لابراج التعليق اما ابراج الشد فدى ليها موال اخر بالنسبه لتحديد الزاويه وطريقه التخطيط ورفع الدفون باى طريقه ان كان حزام او فى بلوك او باظه لان كل دى اعمال مساحيه والموضوع طويل يشمل جميع انواع المساحه وعمليتها الحسابيه والتنفيذيه ومن الممكن ان اشرح ليك كل حاجه على حده ان شاء الله


----------



## هانى عامر (29 يناير 2009)

الموضوع شيق وياريت الاسهاب فى الشرح حتى يستفيد كل الاخوه


----------



## لهون جاف (29 يناير 2009)

أخي العزيز العمل المساحي على ابراج الضغط العالي عند التنفيذ يتلخص بالتالي مع كتابة المصطلحات الخاصة بالعربي للتبسيط
1- هناك نوعين من ابراج الضغط العالي كما نعلم البرج مكون من ثلاث اجزاء
أ- أرجل البرج أو ال ستاب وتدخل داخل الصب
ب- التمبلت ويستعمل لوزن زواية انحراف الأرجل قبل عملية الصب ثم يفتح وينقل الى برج أخر اي انه عبارة عن قالب حديدي ويمكن أن يستغني عنه المساح اذا ما كان ذو خبرة عالية مع عملية عيار البرج
ج ال لور بدي وهو الجزء السفلي من البرج يربط فوق الارجل بعد اتمام عملية الصب للارجل ودفن الارجل بطبقات
د- ال ئه بر بدي وهو الجزء العلوي من البرج مع الاجنحه يربط فوق الجزء السفلي ويكون بطريقتين أما ان يربط فوق الارض كاملا ثم يرفع بواسطة رافعة 30 طن ويتم ربطه او يربط جزء جزء فوق ال لور بدي اذا ما كانت منطقة البرج جبلية ويصعب تواجد رافعه هناك
بعد هذه البذة المختصره ناتي الى انواع ال لور بدي ويكون بنوعان أحدهما متساوي الاطوال للارجل الاربعة وعند العمل معها يجب تسوية الارض ثم القيام باعمال الحفر للارجل حيث ان طول كل ستاب يبلغ حوالي 4.35 م بالنسبة لي ابراج 132 kv ويختلف الطول حسب نوعه ان كان 400 او 600 kv ولا يظهر من ال ستاب سوا 45 سم يكون خارج الصب لكي يربط معه ال لور بدي 
النوع الاخر من ال لور بدي يكون متفاوت الاطوال حسب طبيعة الارض والتصميم 
2- وزن او عيار البرج 
عند القام باعمال الحفر لكل رجل وحسب المخططات يوجد هناك مكعب كونكريتي يسمى الباد توضع اسفل كل رجل ويجب ضبط ال لفل لهذه ال بادات الاربعة حيث ان فرق ال ليفل لا يتجاوز 5 MM وتكن نقطة المقارنة هي نقطة سنتر البرج اي انه عند عملية الحرف يجب ان تحافظ على السنتر من الانهيار والا فان الانحراف في الوزن سوف يتراكم ويسبب مشكل مع ربط ال ئه بر بدي
بعد تركيب الارجل مع التمبلت يقوم المساح بوضع جهاز الثيودولات او التوتال وضبط اتجاه دوران البرج مع المسار في هذه الحالة يجب ان يكون معك اربعة عمال واحد في كل حفرة لتحريك الارجل وضبط الدوران 
بعد الانتهاء من الدوران اذا كنت تستعمل التمبلت للدوران يقوم الحداد بربط حديد التسليح ثم صب اللرجل وبعدها دفن الارجل على طبقات ثم فتح التمبلت وربط بقية الاجزاء اما اذا كنت تستعمل ال لور بدي للوزن اي انك لا تمتلك تمبلت فعند تدوير الارجا عليك ان تتاكد من الاقطار الداخلية لل لور بدي مع الطول والعرض وهي عملة اصعب ولكنها مكلفة اقل 
يجب الانتباه انه اي خطا في دوران البرج يتجاوز 5سم سوف يؤدي الى انحراف الفنجان عند ربط الكيبل والفنجان هو الجزء الفخاري العازل بين الكيبل والاجنحة
اي استفسار أخر فان حاضر
المصطلحات المستخدمة


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع جميل ارجو الاسترسال في الشرح و اضافة مراجع في هذا الخصوص


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خير اخى العزيز على معلوماتك فهى مفيدة جدا على الرغم من انها مختصرة 
ولكن ان استسمح حضرتك لومممكن تشرح لنا مراحل العمل فى الابراج 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (10 يناير 2010)

الموضوع شيق يحتاج لشرح بالتفصيل ويسلام لو صوت وصورة


----------



## باسيم (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## frn222 (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين وما قصرتوا


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## frn222 (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين وما قصرتوا


----------



## ahmadj5 (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedazab (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## albsqlony (15 مايو 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## علي الدبس (6 يونيو 2010)

*نقاش رائع جدا*​


----------



## 1956احمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*عمق الكونكريت*



عمر محمد عثما قال:


> السلام عليكم ما هى اعمال المساحه فى اعمال ابراج الهرباء الهاى تينشان
> 1- تحديد المسار.
> 2-تخطيط البراج.
> 3-ضبط التمبليت.



السلام عليكم
عندي برج 60سم*60سم ارتفاع 15 متر 
كم العمق الذي استيع ان احفر التربه والطول والعرض رجاءا


----------



## 1956احمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي برج 60سم*60سم ارتفاع 15 متر 
كم العمق الذي استيع ان احفر التربه والطول والعرض رجاء


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## alkaisar (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ين اخوتي على كل ماتقدمونه يفيدنا ويفيدكم اجرا شكرا كتير


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

